# Homemade FingerJoint Jig (it's simple)



## Eugene Shin (Aug 27, 2014)

*Homemade Simple Finger Joint Jig*

After attached mini router on my homemade table saw (http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/home-made-mini-router-jig-table-saw-65195/) I thought it can be used for finger joint jig also.
I saw a video related with it before but, I can't remember where it was but, I recall the memory and made simple jig and it was pretty well working.


Glued two 2/3" birch wood because I have no thick materials.










attached front and rear plate. the front plate has to be exactly right angle or cutting will crooked. if cutting is not right angle then joint will not fit together.




















attached guide rail to bottom plate(acrylic). the space between bit and guide rail have to be exactly same as diameter of router bit.










the space between bit and rail will affect to amount of fitness. if joint is too tight then should reduce the space between bit and rail and vise versa.










cut groove for move through the rail. 
attached stopper to prevent over cut and to move as needed.




















When make finger joint, one plate is start with peak and the other is to start with valley. 
for the joint of valley start, I need a spacer. also made of birch wood "U"shaped and made it able to insert.









(cutting with spacer)










after first joint cut with spacer, remove spacer and cut the other side of joint.



















Test cut and assembled. it was little a bit short because the router bit height was 18mm (I thought the materials thickness as 18mm, but real thickness was 18.5mm)
after adjust the bit, joint was fit enough.


also made dust collect (I am apartment woodworker ! )










Thank you for watching~
English is my second language so, hope you understand not so good for reading. (so, I used more picture than word...)


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

that is a clever and well designed jig. thank you for the pics and narrative description. looks like it should work well. how do you adjust fit?


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Are you able to make the cuts with the bit at full height? Or do you make a shallow cut first, then full height?


----------



## Eugene Shin (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you Timpa,
I adjusted the space being relocate the base plate(acrylic). 
It was not bad test cut first time but, satisfied enough after minute adjustment.

Thank you ducbsa,
The bit diameter and space was 8mm(0.32") and, cut one time with the bit at full height, even 2/3" ash material also.
Later, I tested with Endmill(for steel cutting), it was much better than the bit I used for router,


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Another excellent offering to the forum. Great approach to the cut. Do tell us more about using the end mill for the cuts. 

Al


----------



## Eugene Shin (Aug 27, 2014)

Al B Thayer, thank you for encouraging, 
I will write about it another post.


----------

